# Suggestions for Vineyard Trellis Supply Companies Midwest?



## rpdranc (Feb 13, 2015)

Good Morning,
Would someone be kind enough to pass on a great company to order 12.5 gauge high tensity wire along with your suggestions on attaching to posts, which I already have driven?

I only have 60 posts on 10 runs (5-120' ft runs and 5 -72' rows)
My end posts are larger circumference sank 4 feet at 6 ft high, and as rows are so short was thinking I can get by with earth anchors, Fenox 'stony ground anchor or the Gripple ground anchor with end post anchor system(wire that is already looped on one end with gripple supplied.)?

I am in Indiana, ground is not necessarily rocky, pretty hard clay under 2 ft of tilled soil though.
1)which type of anchor would you recommend 
2)Drilling vs staples on posts for wire??
was thinking of drilling holes through all posts for wire(top wire cordon training and maybe 2 other wires below, one for sure)
Was wondering if i drilled holes and uses wire vise at ends would that pose problem for cordons if wire was run thru post vs along side it? I have 24 ft between posts for three vines in between.
3)where to order??

Thanks, gonna put order in as soon as someone is kind enough to respond!
3)


----------



## GreginND (Feb 13, 2015)

Find your closes TSC (Tractor Supply Company) store. They have it in stock and it's very reasonable.

Personally I would not use drilled holes for the wires. Staples are always easy to remove and replace if needed. If you ever have to replace a post having the hole drilled through makes it more of a pain to remove and replace.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2015)

I am answering your questions you sent in the PM here since you are asking them here also.
First off Tractor Supply does carry the wire. For Vineyard Supplies in the Midwest- try Midwest Vineyard Supply here https://www.midwestvineyardsupply.com/. They carry a pretty good selection even if the web store isn't the prettiest. They do ship promptly and reasonably. Orchard Valley Supply is also good and carry the Fenox anchors which are very good along with the Gripple end wire connector you mention.
I did drill the posts when I first began these last vineyards and now 10 years later as the posts need replacing it is a royal PITA to get the wire out of the posts Staples are much more forgiving even if one pops out now and again. I have had two staples pull out in the last 10 years from over one thousand posts - not a very big failure rate.


----------



## rpdranc (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks really helped, off to Tractor Supply a block away!!!


----------



## GreginND (Feb 13, 2015)

By the way, the best deal on bamboo poles I've found is from Frank's Cane and Rush Supply in California. $0.65 each for 6 foot 3/8 yellow bamboo poles. They are excellent quality. Shipping for 250 poles was about $40 for me. I could never find them locally for these prices. I think Midwest Vineyard has bamboo too at slightly higher prices plus shipping.

http://www.franksupply.com/bamboo/bamboo-poles.html#yellow


----------

